# Phrag. besseae



## orchideya (Nov 2, 2013)

Phrag. besseae that I got from John_M with bud now bloomed:












I am thrilled. I want more besseaes...


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 2, 2013)

:clap::clap: It only takes one like that to want more! :drool::drool:


----------



## John M (Nov 2, 2013)

Holy cow!!!!! It didn't have such round petals for me!!!!! What did you do?!!! WOW! I AM impressed with the quality of this flower. The first two on that stem didn't look like that. They were nicely shaped with good colour...yes; but, they were not that round. You've brought out the best form. Well done! :clap:


----------



## Carkin (Nov 2, 2013)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2013)

awesome plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2013)

Ooooooooooo -- that is pretty!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 2, 2013)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 2, 2013)

This is the species that got me hooked!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 2, 2013)

Love that one! It's unique in shape and such. Lovely!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 3, 2013)

that is great,looks happy and maybe going to branch


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow for those petals :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Nov 3, 2013)

This is really bad for me, these lovely pictures make me wanna get a lot of besseae and its hydrids!
Very nice.


----------



## orchideya (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you everybody! I am glad you like the bloom.
I didn't really do anything, I just had this plant for couple weeks, so no credit to me for getting such nice flower.
I water it every day with rain water and keep the pot in the saucer with rain water that I change every day.
I think it likes it here because it now started to grow a next bud and look at new roots, they weren't there when I received it:






By the way, the other new phrag - Eric Young is getting reagy to bloom too:






If everything goes like this until the spring shipping season- I will be doing some serious shopping in the phrags department.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 3, 2013)

:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2013)

Yay besseae!' The trick is cool at the roots, I think that helps the shape, even if its's there genetically.


----------



## John M (Nov 4, 2013)

I love to see new roots emerging like that. It makes me feel like I'm doing something right......and I like that feeling. The rain water is different from what I do. I use water from a nearby stream and R.O. water. However, I used to use rain water and if I had the means to collect it now, I'd perfer to use it exclusively. Rain water has always produced the best plants and flowers for me. There's something about it that seems to work like magic on the plants.


----------



## Denverpaphman (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh I wish I could get mine to do something! It has been growing three new growths....but not roots yet...and not signs of flowering. I'm growing mine in hydroton with some sphagnum in my aquaponics system


----------



## orchideya (Nov 11, 2013)

Denverpaphman, mine is potted in the mix that appears as mostly perlite with some rocks and small amount of bark pieces. It came like that from John and I keep it that way. I also ammended Eric Young mix to be similar.
Here is how the mix looks:






Both mine are growing roots nicely. Can it be the temperature thing? Mine are quite warm: 25C day, 20-22C night.


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 14, 2013)

I've killed about 15 of these guys. I gave up on them. I can't grow them.


----------

